

Docker and Microsoft partner to bring container applications across platforms - jimmcslim
http://news.microsoft.com/2014/10/15/DockerPR/

======
cpach
This is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8458204](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8458204)

